# hog hunt jewett, tx 25-27 JUL



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

went out to jewett with a few buddies to hunt out some hogs...split up into two groups...one group hunted near the lakes edge and the other group hunted this swamp. heard a bunch of hogs the first night and not so many the second night. One guy nailed a hog at about 55-60 yards, they said it was pretty cool watching the hog run around with the green nockturnal at its side. we're all still pretty new at this hog huntin' thing, but's fun...one thing i dont' suggest though is cleaning out the fridge of every expired and mixing it in with the corn and jello powder....smells horrific and i think it scares the pigs away...didnt' think that would happen since hogs eat anything. Had me a hog in my sights, waiting for it to clear some brush, and right when it cleared it, the hog smelled the nasty mixture and ran off before i could release. 
buddy that in a stand a few feet from me started freaking out the second night...i thought maybe he fell asleep and he thought he was falling out of the tree stand, but he said a bat hit him in the hand...had a small scrape, but knowing that bats carry rabies he went and got the rabies shots...sucks for him...i'm always going to be long sleeves with gloves from now on. 

hog that was shot was @100lbs...shot thru the poop sack, soooo we decided to let the buzzards deal with it.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

oh yea, if anyone else read my last jewett report...i did end up spending the money and got me a Mathews Z7 Extreme...it's a sweet bow...put me a spot hog real deal sight, nite hunter green light with pressure switch, some handme down quiver, and an octane stabilzer...now all i need to do is spend 300 and get me that leupold vendetta...haha...yea right...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations. I woulda thought they'd eat anything too. Glad to hear ya'll had fun and put a dent in them.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

By the looks of her, you got more than 1....WW


----------

